# The Future Of Personal Computing



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

Wireless technology became increasingly more efficient and compact. Take a look at these collection of things that might be used by masses in the offing. It’s a collection of computers, inventions and much more technology stuff. Check out these spectacular inventions. Ready or not, here it comes. Enjoy.

http://www.weirdpalace.com/the-future-of-personal-computing/


----------

